# Is There An Audio Only Mode In The TiVo Stream App?



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

As posted above, I am wondering if there is an Audio Only mode in the TiVo app?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never come across such an option on via the Stream of options on the mobile or connected device. Perhaps you could tell us the situation you would prefer audio only. I presume you want to listen to the content but want to conserve the battery by not having video display. Still, what situation? Commuting in your car, etc.? I just don't think the TiVo engineers bothered with such a feature since people usually want to watch TV or movies with the stream and not audio podcasts. One can get that from the mobile device itself.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Series3Sub said:


> I've never come across such an option on via the Stream of options on the mobile or connected device. Perhaps you could tell us the situation you would prefer audio only. I presume you want to listen to the content but want to conserve the battery by not having video display. Still, what situation? Commuting in your car, etc.? I just don't think the TiVo engineers bothered with such a feature since people usually want to watch TV or movies with the stream and not audio podcasts. One can get that from the mobile device itself.


I am something of a local news junkie. If I can, I like to get the local TV news broadcast. For example, on my commute to work many mornings, I leave at 6 AM local time. I don't want or need to see the video, but I do want to h ear the audio. Now the battery isn't a huge concern in the car because I can plug into the car cord. Data, however, is a HUGE concern. My understanding is that video takes many times as much data as audio only does.

There are other times that I do this, too. For example, I have two horses and like to go horseback riding in nearby county equestrian trails. There, too, I will listen to the local TV news broadcast through my SlingBox PRO HD.

Maybe I will email that suggestion to TiVo. Does anybody happen to know if they are receptive to constructive suggestions?


----------



## Brian Reeves (Oct 15, 2017)

I use this feature all of the time with my Slingbox. Audio-only is great because you can listen to the TV program you are streaming and put the app in the background and do other things on your tablet. I often do this when commuting to work on the Android head unit installed in my car. Sometimes, I even use this feature when doing yardwork. Without audio-only mode, you cannot steam on the Tivo app when it is in the background or when the screen is turned off.

I almost bought a Tivo as a replacement for my Slingbox because I'm concerned that Dish has basically all but abandoned the product. But I did not when I realized that my primary use case (about 80% of the time) is audio-only in background. If the Tivo app had this feature (something that should be relatively simple to add), it would be a great alternative to Slingboxes for expats like myself who need a placeshifting solution now that Sling will eventually go away. I realize it's a relatively small market (expats). But for such an easy feature to add which would benefit all users, I would really like to see Tivo add this feature.

Brian


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Brian Reeves said:


> I use this feature all of the time with my Slingbox. Audio-only is great because you can listen to the TV program you are streaming and put the app in the background and do other things on your tablet. I often do this when commuting to work on the Android head unit installed in my car. Sometimes, I even use this feature when doing yardwork. Without audio-only mode, you cannot steam on the Tivo app when it is in the background or when the screen is turned off.
> 
> I almost bought a Tivo as a replacement for my Slingbox because I'm concerned that Dish has basically all but abandoned the product. But I did not when I realized that my primary use case (about 80% of the time) is audio-only in background. If the Tivo app had this feature (something that should be relatively simple to add), it would be a great alternative to Slingboxes for expats like myself who need a placeshifting solution now that Sling will eventually go away. I realize it's a relatively small market (expats). But for such an easy feature to add which would benefit all users, *I would really like to see Tivo add this feature*.
> 
> Brian


Be sure to tell TiVo; it can't hurt, and you never know.


----------



## Brian Reeves (Oct 15, 2017)

I found a place to request new features here: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Request-a-New-Feature. But I'm not sure whether they actually monitor or consider these requests. There seems to be no place to list them or vote on the requests of others (which would seem logical if they were really going to use this as a source of feature requests). But I did complete the form and gave an extensive explanation of the feature. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Unknown how much TiVo looks at the suggestions. But, it can't hurt.


----------

